# Pioneer VSX-822-K. Any good?



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Amazon has the VSX-822-K discounted to $220. How good is this AVR? I know the OSD is primitive compared to Yamaha and Denon. Does the unit remember each surround setting for each input? How good is the amp section? I can't tell if it has discrete amps like Denon touts in thier adverts. The equivalent Yamaha RX-V473 is $280, not sure it it's worth $60 more than the Pioneer. I haven't seen the Denon AVR-1613 discounted yet as the new "E" series has launched.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I had a solid answer for you from personal experience. I currently run an Elite AVR... and love it. Previously, I ran Pioneer VSX-1016 (which I now use to power some bass shakers)... and liked it also.

Check out this review... just found it through a quick google search:

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Pioneer-VSX-822-K-Receiver.shtml


Based on the reviewer's comments about calibration, I'm assuming they aren't that familiar with MCACC. To avoid the Large/Small speaker designation the user needs to tell the system that their speakers are THX certified. But, honestly, that only comes with experience of using MCACC. Also, it's unclear wether or not the full MCACC suite is on the 822. Pioneer, like most manufacturers, only provide stripped-down calibration software on some of the models (primarily the lower end.. but I'm not sure where Pioneer makes their cut-off).


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

From what I've read in the owners manual, the 822 has very basic calibration. Then again, it is $150 discounted from new since the new 823 is out for sale.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

telemike said:


> From what I've read in the owners manual, the 822 has very basic calibration. Then again, it is $150 discounted from new since the new 823 is out for sale.


That's correct, the 822's MCACC will only level match and set distances. You have to jump to the 10xx to get advanced. 

I had a 520 and a 921. Good machines, does everything it's suppose to do right. Left me wanting to upgrade in a short period though.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess it all depends on what you are looking to do with the unit and what your expectations are. I have a VSX-521 in our home gym. It does what its supposed to do... crank out some tunes... passes component video from an old DVD player and an HDMI signal from our cable box.

I do remember it having some quirky connectivity issues (read: limited), that I creatively worked around... but it has been a while since I installed it and can't remember what they were off the top of my head. Also, the MCACC was really stripped down as compared to the full MCACC suite.

Have you thought about taking your $ and going for an older model/used unit? Or perhaps a refurb from a site like accessories4less? Not try to dissuade you from going with the 822....


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Went with the Pioneer. Just too good a deal for new


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

telemike said:


> Went with the Pioneer. Just too good a deal for new


utstanding: Enjoy, please come back and let us know your thoughts or if you have any questions, there are plenty of members here more than willing to help. 
I started out with the VSX-816 and now have the VSX-1122, very happy with the sound and build quality of both receivers!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^ +1
I would like to know how you like it too.


----------

